# Image puzzle



## Motorhomersimpson

Something to try if your bored and fancy an interesting challenge, I am stuck on number 3, must be colour blind or something.

http://www.etienne.nu/imagepuz/

MHS...Rob


----------



## Mat7

I have got stage 3 but I cant see stage 4!!

Very Frustrating!! :evil: 8O :evil:


----------



## 88781

I can't see No.3 either!.....(booked the two of us into Specsavers a week on Friday!) 8O 8)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Mat and Dave,

I know the feeling :wink: I've stared at it for 5 mins and cannot see it, web-site I got it from, some of the guys there have reached level 15 so it can be done.

Anyone that gets level three please help, I'm going crossed eyed. :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Mat7

Hi MHS 

You have PM!!

Will need your help withj No 4 Though!! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Anonymous

Stuck on stage 5 :? looks like it is some kind of message in code, might try again later to figure it out.

Your'e not colour blind stage 3 is a SIRD (Single Image Random Dot Stereograms) type picture, I find I can see these pictures by focussing on a relection in the monitor 8O. I found Stage 4 easy but had to use Paint shop Pro.


----------



## Mat7

Arh thats how you do it, i tried messing with the screen settings, to no avail, 2 seconds in paint and i am on stage 5 too!!!!!

i will let you know if i get through it!

8O 8O 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Level 6 now,what is this about, Mat you have a pm.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Mat7

Right o got 6 now Onwards too number 7!!!

8O   8O 


let me know if you need a hand!!!
:?


----------



## Anonymous

Need a bit of a clue to get stage 5  just can't make any sense of it :?:


----------



## Mat7

Woo Hoo Got 7 NEXT!!! lets try No 8!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Ed you have a pm

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks Rob / Mat I had tried stuff like that but it doesn't work in Opera :evil: Maybe I will have to try the rest of them in Internet Explorer :roll:


Just looked at the begining & it does say 'Please use Internet Explorer when viewing the puzzle!' so it was my own fault.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Oh my head hurts now, time for a break, good luck.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Raine

:? well i got to stage three, and am now cross eyed! i think i need a bath, will try again later! :roll:


----------



## 88809

*Stage 5*

HEEEEEEELLLLPPPPPP
I think I'm going crazy
Stuck on stage 5


----------



## spykal

mat7 said:


> Woo Hoo Got 7 NEXT!!! lets try No 8!!


Scary ghost ........ woz all that about then?

Mike


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Stage 6 

Well I tried the "type what you see method" and typed "bloody really annoying quiz" and still no good.  

Found it eventually, and that was very tricky.  

Hats off to you guys who are racing along, you must eat a lot of fish. :wink: 

No 7 now. 8O 

edit...stage 8 now, getting the hang of it.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88742

Stuck on 5 :roll:


----------



## 88742

Ah, cracked it now.


----------



## 89146

Well I am competely stuck on 3, if it is one of those pictures that you need to stare at until it appears then I never will, as I have never seen one of those either - glasses or not! Just a load of spots :roll: 

Gill
(finally beaten)


----------



## 88741

Me too Gill although I can usually see that sort , annoying thing is I almost can but if I try to hard to read it it dissapears, given up, not playing anymore, sulk :x


----------



## 89146

Thanks for the tips.....
Number 4 totally impossible. I don't have paintshop on my laptop. I'm giving up NOW and going back to working on my MSc essay that needs to be in by Friday..... far easier! :roll: 

Gill


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

No need to sulk Helen....check your pm.......

I thought you were going to the NEC.


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88742

Rob, have you done 8 yet?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Ian,

No I haven't, will give it another go shortly, you seem to be moving along nicely. :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88742

I was till then, but realised I better get on with some work :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

As frustrating as this quiz is, I still seem to go back to it; I suppose I don't want to let it beat me. :wink: 

A couple of times I have said that’s enough, it's impossible to do, and then an hour later I'm back trying it again.

I think I'll need therapy after this. :lol: ok, ok, more therapy than normal. :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

Need help with 5  , anyone want to pm me with a clue

thanks
Chris


----------



## Raine

:? can i have a pm for 3 please, been bumping into things all day today, ok not really, but my eyes were crossed!!!!! :roll: Just had another go, ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mat7

The oggies and Raine, you have PM

keep trying, im still stuck on 8!!! :evil: :evil: 8O 8O


----------



## Raine

thanks, but now someone has nicked number 4, these just can't be my kinda puzzles, aw well, can't be good at everything! :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Mat, yes I'm still stuck on 8 as well.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

Done 5 with help from Matt & Motorhomer Simpson
now not sure if my page has loaded correctly for number 6
got a small red cross at top of page, which usually means that the image cannot be displayed, not sure if i am missing something or this is part of the puzzle !!

Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Chris, the page has loaded correctly, think properties.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

I have been !!!

maybe i am not up to this

Chris


----------



## 88809

*Help with stage 5 pleeeeezzzzeee*

Can someone PM me with Stage 5

Cant see it at all


----------



## Anonymous

Sent you a PM for Stage 5 (I got the tip from Rob & Mat) 6 had me stuck for ages but 7 was simple but stage 8 :roll:


----------



## 88809

*Stage 5*

Thanks for the PM got 5 but 6 is worse. I feel thick.


----------



## Anonymous

Need help with 6, wish i was a bit brighter!
Been trying properties/encoding etc, cannot see it !!

Chris


----------



## Anonymous

Sent you both a PM about Stage 6 let me know if you need more help with it, BTW stage 7 is very similar but haven't got a clue with 8 yet :roll:


----------



## 88809

*nope*

nope not a clue!!  :wink: :?:


----------



## Anonymous

:?: :?: :?: I used paintshop pro to count the colours in Stage 8 & using that number in the address it jumped to Math Puzzle Stage 4 :?: :?: :?:

Has anybody managed to get Stage 8 yet :?: I'm running out of ideas :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Yes just found stage 8..... you will definitly need to manipulate the image in a photo prog.......posterise/bright/contrast ETC.

A word for anyone trying this annoying quiz, you will need a fairly decent photo package, such as photshop...ETC, otherwise you will struggle.

8 is hard, if your still stuck pm me I'll help with the answer.

Onto 9 now

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88809

Easy when yoy know how thanks for the stage 6 help.

EEEEEEEEKKK whats stage 7.


----------



## Mat7

Cheers MHS got through that PHEW!!!!

Ive got 9, 10, 11 in a flurry (10 is easy peasey)

8O  8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I'M on 12 now :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Mat7

Number 12 looks like another photoshop special to me. Over to you MHS. One thing I have noticed the two halves either side of the black line join togeter exactly, but thats all i've got so far! 8O 8O :? :?


----------



## 88809

*Leaving the rest of us behnd*

Hi Guys.
You carry on to end to see what your reward might be.

Leave the rest of us dummies behind to become frustrated and befuddled.


----------



## Anonymous

Just got 8 8O using Paintshop pro - solarize but the threshold number is critical though. I had tried just about everything else, now I know the answer it can be done easier very similar to level 4.


----------



## Anonymous

Just got 9 - 10 - 11


----------



## 88809

Still stuck on 7. Please someone pm me to help out


----------



## 88781

Need some help with No.8 :?: :evil:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Mat and anyone else.

Stage 12,

You don't need photoshop ETC on this one.

L ook to the L eft side and L ook for a L etter there.
Look at the middle and what letter do you see.


MHS...Rob  ps. only 2 letters :wink:


----------



## 88809

Thanks Kontiki on to 8 now


----------



## Anonymous

still stuck on 8. using photoshop7 but still can't get it !!

chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thats it stage 15 done.

I wish you all well, I would like to thank my wife and son for their support during this troubling time in my life, with out their help and support none of this would have been possible. :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Proof if needed :lol: :lol: :lol:










I think I will give the code puzzle a miss for now. 8O

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks for the capital tip for 12 Rob it's obvious when you think about it. 13 & 14 are simple 15 took a few minutes longer.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Well done ED, Glad You Understood It. :wink: 

Anyone that is determined to finish and needs tips, pm me and I'll see what I can do. :roll: 

Mat where have you got to. :wink: 

Oggies (Chris) you have a pm

Mandy & Dave you have a pm


MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

Getting hooked on this now, managed to get to stage 5 of the code puzzles but my brain is really staring to hurt. I think I know how to do it but I am too tired to work it out tonight. :sleepy1:


----------



## Raine

Can i have a clue for 4 please?


----------



## 88742

Gave up at 16.30 last night (With a headache).............
...............back on the case this, morning onto 12


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi RAINE,

This is a puzzle rather than a quiz, so you have think what you can do to the pictures, as for number 4, you will need Photoshop or similar, as with most of these puzzles.

You need to make the picture darker and all will be revealed, it’s almost like invisible ink, you have to find a way of making the letters show themselves.

Hope you manage with this one, to be honest they do get harder.

Good luck

Hi Ian,

Glad to see your still at it, there are some clues about 12 on the page before this, it took some of us ages to figure that one out, good luck.


MHS….Rob


----------



## spykal

MotorHomerSimpson said:


> This is a puzzle rather than a quiz, so you have think what you can do to the pictures, as for number 4, you will need Photoshop or similar, as with most of these puzzles.
> 
> MHS….Rob


Hi
No 4 can be done with paint so everyone with Windows will be Ok.....some of the later ones will need photoshop or Paint Shop .

Mike


----------



## 88742

Hi Rob, done 12 but 13 looks obvious, unfortunately not to me :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Ian......Capital effort :wink: 


MHS....Rob


----------



## 88974

*annoying*

I need help with level 3 can someone pm me

Thanks


----------



## Anonymous

i cant see a letter on the left in puzzle 12 !!
Been boss eyed - think i might end up staying like this 

Chris


----------



## 89146

> No 4 can be done with paint so everyone with Windows will be Ok.....some of the later ones will need photoshop or Paint Shop


I don't seem to have paint.....and I am on Windows........ :? 
It doesn't bode well for my chances in this quiz if I can't even find my own software!!!! :roll:

Any clues gratefully received. I am on Windows XP

Gill the thickie


----------



## 88742

Phew, at last finished 15, went on to stage 2 of the next level then thought I'd better get on with some more work :roll: 

Paracetamol anyone ??


----------



## Anonymous

Spottydog - to get to paint in WinXp:-

click on start - then all programs - then accessories - paint should be in that list - about half way down


chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

kildare.......you have a pm :wink: 

Chris (oggies) take another look at my tip for on the previous page, it shouLd reveaL itseLf to you.

Gill, you should have paint if your using XP, go to start/programs/accessories/paint.

Hi Ian, glad to see you've completed it, Paracetamol, none left I'm afraid, stage one on the next puzzle I found completely by mistake but I have to get on with other work so I'll give that a miss.


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88974

MotorhomerSimpson,

I could strangle you, I find this impossible but compulsive, however I am going to admit defeat and give up I cant take anymore


Bewildered and defeated


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi kildare........check your pm

I've had moments during this puzzle where I thought I would go more insane than I am.

It is the hardest on-line quiz/puzzle it has been my misfortune to come across.

But as you said it is compulsive, I've seen my son with his face up to the screen trying to see things that were not there, used 3D glasses, used more of my paint edit programs than ever before, and my wife feeling sorry for this dishevelled figure hunched over the computer mumbling away (it has to be there) to himself, took pity and tried helping.

All in all it was interesting and fun, which is all I intended when I posted it.

Kildare you'll be back, like so many before you have said "enough" only to return.


MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

TheOggies said:


> i cant see a letter on the left in puzzle 12 !!
> Been boss eyed - think i might end up staying like this
> 
> Chris


It has been answered by MHS Rob in an earlier post Look at what he said about the Letters it's aLl so obvious when you get it.


----------



## spykal

Phew! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

Hooray, TheOggies have finished too. may look at the next stage, but like everyone else not getting any work done! Thanks too everyone who helped us in our times of need. Thanks to MHS for posting this !!

If I knew how to do it i would have put the proof page up too

All the best everyone
Chris


----------



## Anonymous




----------



## Anonymous

Oops, oh well suppose this is another puzzle I will have to try to solve!! :? 

Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi ED (Kontiki)............how far have you got with the next one.

Hi Mike (Spykal)..........Glad to see you've made it to end as well.

Hi Chris (oggies)..........Glad you enjoyed it and pleased to see you've finished, also you have to host the picture somewhere on the web, I use these , they are free and reliable.

http://photobucket.com/about.php

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88742

Just had a look back at Rob's original post - _'if your bored'_

That was some cure for boredom   8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Ian 

Yes it did pass a few hours away didn't it, well many actually. :lol: :lol: 

I am now on stage 5 of the follow on puzzle, although, now I'm really getting out my depth, binary!!!!  


MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks MotorHomerSimpson, learnt something else today

Had a quick look at the next stage, looks a bit mind boggling.

I have got a link to another internet puzzle somewhere, will post it when i lay my hands on it

Chris


----------



## 88742

Hi Rob, You must be a glutton for punishment, for now I'm trying to get my eyes to focus at something other than a screen.

I've had people coming in the office asking if I'm O.K. wondering why I had my head tilted to one side, wide eyed and mumbling to myself :roll:


----------



## Raine

With a little help from my friends have got to number 5 hm! learning new stuff everyday, ok whats next!!!!! :roll:


----------



## arvy

ok, thats it I cant take it any longer can someone please give me a clue to number 5.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi RAINE and arvy,

Ok number 5, no need for photoshop or anything, it can been seen without saving it.

Think along the lines of what you would do to, copy and paste text, all will be revealed.

Good luck.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Raine

it hasn't been revealed at all, helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## Anonymous

Well thats the code puzzle completed with the help of 
http://nickciske.com/tools/binary.php  for stage 5 I couldn't be bothered in trying to work it out.
'END 
Congratulations! You have completed the Code Puzzle!
Now it's time to move on to the Math Puzzle... 
INSTRUCTIONS: Remove all decimals from the answer to each question and add the .htm extension to get the name of the next page.

After completing all 8 stages you will be taken to a new puzzle based on General Knowledge... '

Has anybody started the Math puzzles yet :?: then we can get onto the General Knowledge ............ will this never end :?: :roll: [/url]

I managed to get up to stage 4 in the Math puzzles but now I'll have to start thinking :roll: & my brain is still hurting from last night :?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi ED,

Yes I have just started the maths up to stage 3, I think these are easier than the picture puzzles, but we'll see.

Anyone that wants to jump to the code puzzle, which is easy, apart from the binary bit, ED has put a link for that, pm me and I'll give you the code to get in.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

Hi Rob, looks like nobody else is trying much tonight.

Just completed the Math puzzles :lol:
'END 
Congratulations! You have completed the Math Puzzle!
Now it's time to move on to the General Knowledge Puzzle... (This is the last puzzle)
INSTRUCTIONS: the answer for each question, combined with the .htm extension is the name of the next page.
If the answer is a number you should discard all decimals.
Feel free to use reference aids! 
'

Now onto the General Knowledge. :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous

Well that's it \/ thank goodness for Google. :banghead:

'End of Puzzle! 
Congratulations! You have managed to complete all the puzzles! 
Well done!

If you liked this Puzzle you might also like to take part in the CFNSE-A contest that recently started (I'm the co-creator of this exam). 
The Top-10 Female and Male placements and overall Top-15 placements will be displayed on the web. 
Also, the winner will receive a small prize of 100 Euros! The test taking fee is rather small and set to 8 Euros!

http://www.etienne.nu/cfnsea/

I have also created the Flash Test, an animated test of spatial ability and pattern recognition!

http://www.etienne.nu/flashtest/

Want a new challenge?
Stage Puzzle 2 Code: relvbsx' 
:wav: :wav:


----------



## Anonymous

HOORAY, just finished the code puzzle - found it easier than the first puzzles. On to the math puzzle, think I may struggle with these.

Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Sorry for not replying earlier, my wife started doing your puzzle Oggies and I haven't been able to get near the computer since. :lol: :lol: 

Ed, congratulations the feeling must be overwhelming I'm sure. :wink: 

Chris, well done the maths is not that bad, although I will have help (my daughter is taking A level maths) so with a bit luck I'll finish soon.   

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous

I don't want to talk about it. Can't even do 3.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

..................o.............. I see :wink: :lol: :wink: 

You might want to try theoggies puzzle, it's more puzzle solving, no need to have to use varoius photo editing programs, although I'm sure you could manage this one as well. :wink: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## Brambles

Hi, can someone please PM me the answer for stage 3 - as I will never manage it as I cannot see stereograms - physical impossibility for me.
Ta, Jon.


----------



## Brambles

Thanks to the Oggies - much obliged as now I can move on to next one.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

If anyone else is stuck on 3, just take a close look at my reply under pussers post above.

O come on you must have realised by now :wink: :wink: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## Raine

i still havent got number five help!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

RAINE,

Think of the first thing you do when you want to copy something on a computer.........do that and it will appear.


MHS...Rob


----------



## Raine

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O :lol: :lol: ok so whats with number 6? thanks guys for five


----------



## Brambles

up at image 8 now - flying with them now.

edit - on to code puzzle now - wow that was hard.


----------



## Raine

thanks for the help, i am at number 8 and need more help! still learning! phew!


----------



## Brambles

Have now finished the codes and the maths puzzles - I enjoyed the Maths and sailed through them. 
Jon


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Jon,

There does seem to be something for everyone in this puzzle, I enjoyed the image and the codes but struggled with the maths  

Thankfully with help from daughter (who enjoyed the maths) and some more help from ED (Kontiki) I got through it.

My son is now doing the general knowledge, with a little help from me.

Glad you managed to get through it Jon and hope you enjoyed it.

RAINE you have a pm about number 8.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Raine

number nine help please (again!) i WILL get there, with a little help from my friends


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi RAINE,

I can see you determined to finish the puzzle  

Number nine

you need to use a photo edit prog again, then just play with the bright/contrast, it is there.

Good luck

MHS...Rob


----------



## mauramac

OK you clever lot of puzzlers, haven't you got any work to do????????

I got as far as No 3 and gave up - all I keep seeing is a blooming Giraffe who keeps popping up :wink: 

Now I have jumped to page 8 of this topic just to say how amazing it is - look at all the views and replies.....WOW.

Typical Friday entertainment, wish I could have joined you but I don't have the stamina.
Well done everybody, Gold Stars to all who finished, Blurry eyes to the rest of us 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Raine

well i got something on the screen, and know the last part was htm, but blooming well can't figure out how to make the first letters stand out more...................................help! :roll:


----------



## Raine

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo did one on my own!!!!!  but now need help with 12 any offers? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous

Raine
Look on page 4 of this thread & MHS Rob's clue for 12 it really is obvious when you finaLly see It.
Off to bed now so you'll have to get someone else to help.


----------



## Raine

8) Yes i am still trying! on 13 now can see the letters, but have tried 1 l L o v y and a combination of same, but only get probhibited viewing!! what am i doing wrong!


----------



## Anonymous

*IOV*


----------

